# LGB 2-6-0 Bash



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

I recently found an LGB Lake George Boulder 2-6-0 which don't sell well due to the color/name (not the one pictured). However, there is a Lake George & Boulder & Bumble Bee scheme in Colorado. Just not typical of a 2-6-0.
I've been to Lake George, been to Boulder and kinda like the music. 
The "Bee" scheme showed on #268 and also for a short time on one of D&RGW's K-28s (the one with the funky smoke stack).
Anyway, going to bash this puppy into a prototypical DSP&P # 113, 2-6-0 (after purchase by the UP). This should a more receptive locomotive with the custom touch. I'm modeling in 1:20.3 and the DSP&P is not in the future unless I hit the Lottery and afford the new Accucraft Bogie (may scratch build a bogie if the price of the laser cut metal frames come down in price; Fletch's PDFs are ). 
This one is not a keeper for me and will probably end up in for sale at a show or on Ebay.

Anyway, here are the before and hopefully after pics:


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Look forward to seeing the progress on this one... Looks like a nice end product! Keep us posted.


----------



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

Digging Through the old parts box, came across an old "General" wood pilot - perfect fit, the headlamp off the General is very close to the prototype.
Reading through some historical data, the loco was a vaintage 1885 "Cooker". Being that it is on the DSP&P roster, the boiler appears to be of the Russian Blue color (black & white photo, however, the boiler and cylinder chests have a shimmer to them. I'm going ahead the the "Ruuskie" boiler color and the rest in black. Have alll the yellow paint stripped off the loco, going to scracth build the walk boards. Not sure of the engineer side of the loco, however, should not differ much from other {Cookers). Hungry boards are complete along with the tender modificaitons. Replacing the funky draw bar with a prototype and also step plate on the back of the loco. If you under side of the cab, it appear to have two large wood cross beam supports. Detaling the dirve rods to match the photo. 

I'll post some photos of the project this coming weekend. I also have my coimputer repaired so I can access the Adobe Photo and reduce the size of the photos.

As I mentioned, this will not be a keeper. It will probably go on the auction block in a few weeks.

Thankns,

Marc


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Just do me a favor and stay away from the blue paint for the boiler.  There are lots of alternatives that look soooo much better and more prototypic. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By East Broad Top on 01/11/2009 11:05 PM
Just do me a favor and stay away from the blue paint for the boiler. " align="absmiddle" border="0" /> There are lots of alternatives that look soooo much better and more prototypic. 

Later, 

K

Don't know if this helps any, but a buddy of mine sent me this pic of a piece of REAL "Russia Iron" off the Genoa

http://120pointme.blogspot.com/2009/01/bachmanns-1203-baldwin-2-6-6-2.html

oversize pic (larger than 650 pixels wide) changed to a link Jim Francis, Moderator


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

It should be noted that the color of that piece of metal has nothing to do with "paint"... 
it is the color of the metal itself, caused by how it was processed when manufactured.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh no









You're going to get rid of the yellow paint, as well as the rare silver/gray under frame? You might be a lot better off with an undecorated mogul, since it has a black underframe as well as wheels.


I was thinking about getting one of these (Old Lake George & Boulder) moguls as well as the modern era LGB D&RGW "bumble bee" mogul. Swap some parts and you've got a D&RGW bumble bee with a nice gray underframe. Never looked much into it though, so maybe it's not as easy as I make it sound. I think it might be easier to find the Lake George then the newer D&RGW version though given LGB's demise shortly after releasing that bumble bee.


----------



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi All,
Not going with "Blue" paint. Model Masters makes a reallly cool gunmetal blue and buff compound that I have used before. Looks Great
The only reason that I'm bashing this 2-6-0 is that I found it at a really good price and planned on bashing it into something else, however, not to keep on my roster. I do not buy new items for bash projects.
The yellow paint will strip off or be well primered before the varnish goes on. Domes, etc. are gorrect for the 113.
Hopefully, will have some time to work on it this weekend.
Thanks,
Maarc


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 01/11/2009 11:32 PM

Don't know if this helps any, but a buddy of mine sent me this pic of a piece of REAL "Russia Iron" off the Genoa

http://120pointme.blogspot.com/2009/01/bachmanns-1203-baldwin-2-6-6-2.html

oversize pic (larger than 650 pixels wide) changed to a link Jim Francis, Moderator

For God's sake Jim, if you're going to change a pic into a link at LEAST make sure it is the RIGHT one, LOL 
http://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp52/steamnut1917/GenoaSampleoutdoorssunlight6-29-200.jpg 
BTW, I left it large so they could actually SEE what the stuff really looks like, sometimes 600 pixels just won't convey the necessary information. IMO there is a BIG dif between too lazy to resize a snapshot (which I've done, by accident) and a pic conveying more important stuff like what Russia Iron, IS, or a historic prototype photograph. Maybe instead ofmanually changing them links, you could consider adding the feature found on other boards that converts them to thumbnails instead?


----------

